# Info re. probiotics



## lyn_1968 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have been suffering for years with bowel issues. for the past few years I have been taking various probiotics that certainly improved my condition. For a time, I was buying them myself at the grocery store. Then, my chiropractor gave me something called "7-in-1'. It's made by BIOMED. After a very bad flareup recently, he got me taking huge doses of this stuff and I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER. Then, he found out about something else. It is called "Ther-Biotic" by KLAIRE LABS. This stuff is so potent that he is having trouble getting it across the border (stupid, huh?). I am in Canada and wanted to let you guys state-side know about it. I don't understand all of this, but it has 12 different strains of probiotics. Definitely not something you'd find in a grocery store. He was able to get a shipment and I have a bottle now. But unfortunately now whoever controls this kind of stuff is stopping him from getting more. I have no idea why...maybe something to do with the FDA? Anyways, I think it's stupid because it's not like an illegal drug or anything. It's crazy to think I could go uptown and get an illegal drug, but Canada won't let me get a probiotic that is so helpful! Anyways, you people in the states might want to look into this because I think it's magnificent.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Moved to the probiotic form so it is with the rest of the probiotic threads.Some brands sold at health food stores have that number of strains.It wouldn't be our FDA (US) that would be blocking it but the Canadian regulatory agency.My guess is the company hasn't jumped through the right hoops to sell it legally in Canada. Often each country has its own application. I don't think it would be hard, but it takes time and money to get something legal in each country. Even if something is completely legal to sell over the counter in one country you have to do all the paperwork any other country you want to sell it in requires.K.


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

--- sorry in advance, but first post, with all the hype, and drama, and LARGE NAMES OF COMPANIES and PRODUCTS, I am suspicious by nature ------ EDIT ---After looking up the products, they look pretty normal. Ther-Biotic has this listed for ingredients (http://www.healthcarebeware.com/nutrition/...r-biotic-4.html) :


> Ingredients: Lactobacillus rhamnosus 20+ billion CFUs Other ingredients: Proprietary polysaccharide complex, cellulose, and L-leucine in an inulin base derived from chicory root. Suggested use: 1 capsule daily or as directed by a healthcare practitioner.


That seems pretty standard. If I remember correctly LGG (the 30billion CFUs in culturelle) is a strain of L. Rhamnosus. So, basically it looks similar to culturelle?The other one seems similar to Kirkman Labs Pro-Bio Gold. Oh... there's just probiotics everywhere these days. =)Oh snap... check out primal defense, 12 organisms, they will raise us from orange to red!


> Primal Defense® is the only probiotic containing 12 species of hardy beneficial microorganisms


hehe!


----------



## joe h. (Mar 22, 2008)

hi folks,I have IBS-D and would like to try a new approach. I take up to 8 immodium a day with minimal benefit. Could you point me to the best way to get started with probiotics and other ideas?I went to a GI specialist a few months ago. He tried to prescribe Lotrenex; when the insurance company wouldn't pay he had no other suggestions other than Levsin and Loperamide. It was disappointing.thanks for any help!joe h. in portland oregon


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Since probiotics are over the counter they are pretty easy to get.I would start with one of the brands that seems to work well for people here.VSL#3, Culturelle and Align probably have the most data for them.Digestive Advantage IBS is widely available and seems to help a lot of people (I can get it and Culturelle at drugstores and Walmart around here)Align is available at some drug stores and can be ordered from others (there usually is an ad for them around here somewhere that would have the info you need).VSL#3 I think tends to be seen more in a health food store or be ordered on line.There are a number of other brands that help people, and most of those tend to be found at health food stores.I'd give any probiotic a 2-3 week trial to see if that one helps you. Some people need to try a couple of them.I would take them at the dose the bottle suggests, and store it how that brand says to store it.K.


----------

